

Americans giving up friends, sex for Web life - ideas101
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSKUA00315920070920?feedType=RSS&feedName=internetNews&rpc=22&sp=true
I see this as a huge business opportunity as increase in web-customers !!
======
iamwil
Or cars for that matter. I wonder if newspapers took the same poll when cars
first came out and got popular for suburbanites.

"People told us how anxious, isolated and bored they felt when they are forced
to walk."

or maybe

"They felt disconnected from the world, from their friends and family, [when
forced to walk]"

------
imp
I didn't like the end of this quote:

"We are calling them 'digitivity denizens,' those who see their cell phones as
an extension of themselves, whose online and offline lives are co-mingled and
who would chose a Wi-Fi connection over TV any day," said Mack.

Why is it better for a person to choose TV over the internet?

~~~
allenbrunson
given the context, i don't think they meant it as a slight. they were talking
about this group of people in terms of how you'd advertise to them, so in that
case, tv would be right out.

------
nostrademons
Eh, most of them have plenty of friends and sex on the web...

~~~
eusman
i am sure even with the 20% less as the research sais, now thanks to the Web
they have more than they did before using it

------
ideas101
With IPTV days are not far away whether every source of infotainment is on the
web - any ideas related to infotainment on net/mobile/IPTV platform will be
big hit ... Net is where we will live (no boundaries, no war) ?!

